# Has anyone went invert hunting in the Ozarks? (Missouri)



## antinous (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm planning to take a trip out there soon and was wondering if anyone has found any inverts (mainly tarantulas)? I thought it would be interesting to check them out in their habitat and all haha.


----------



## wastedwoodsman (Apr 17, 2015)

I have not heard of any of my friends finding tarantulas there but its not uncommon to find millipedes i think. A friend told me he used to see hundreds of millipedes on the bank of the Ozark lake. other than that nothing.... as far as i know


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 27, 2015)

wow, i dont usually come here i guess i missed out  but i used to go down all the time..  the lake of the Ozarks is TEAMING with wildlife! you can and will find T's if you look in the right spots [ofcourse if your going to touristy place like branson your missing out mainly] youl find all kinds of amphibians, reptiles and some T's [only A. hentzi] if you go early spring-mid summer, youl find MM's EVERYWHERE ^_^ as well as 5 lined skinks and colubrids ^_^


----------

